# Pickled Beef Heart??



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

I had recently gotten a whole beef heart. I have it frozen now, but I was told I *really* need to try pickling it and maybe even canning it. has anyone done this? I cannot find any recipes online that I trust for this. Any suggestions??


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I love beef heart but I've never tried it pickled. Or canned. When you do find a recipe, I'd be interested in seeing it.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

You can use the Pickled Pork (pigs feet) instructions from NCHFP: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/cure_smoke/pigs_feet_canned.html if you want to can it.

Or if your prefer to cure it first (nitrates required) and then can it, use the Pickled Tongue instructions: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/cure_smoke/pickled_tongue.html


----------



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

Okay... I'll give one of these a try. I've poured through all our cookbooks and have not found anything but I do remember seeing pigs feet recipes.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Never done beef, but we make pickled deer heart every fall. It never lasts long enough to get canned 

Here's all we do:

--take the heart (thaw yours) and wash it out well (I imagine yours was cleaned before freezing so you can probably skip this part)

--put it in a pot with enough water to cover by about 1/2"

--bring to a boil, then cover and simmer until cooked through (about 1/2 hr?)

--remove from pot and let cool, then slice into about 1/4" thick rings

--put the rings in a deep bowl, add sliced onions, enough vinegar/water solution to cover (50/50 vinegar to water), throw in a couple tablespoons of pickling spice, and put in the fridge.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

Okay, I may try this. My beef heart is still in the freezer. I'm still browsing the web for ideas.


----------

